# JJ article



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0715boivin0715.html*



> JJ deal isn't time for Sarver to turn frugal
> Jul. 15, 2005 12:00 AM
> Suns season ticket renewals are due Monday, but an answer on Joe Johnson's future isn't. What seemed like a slam dunk days ago is looking more like a heave from half court because of Robert Sarver's growing concern about his team's payroll.
> 
> ...



Bad news...:sad:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that but didn't bother posting it lol. I don't think Sarver would be dumb enough not to resign JJ. The bball minds behind the scenes would need to insist it. We won't be a title contender without JJ. He can make his money in long term with us.

There's another article in NY POST saying JJ's camp denies us even saying we'd intend to match but it's Peter Vecsey, and NY POST. He's usually never right.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

You must sign Joe. If you have to trade him mid-season, fine. Letting him walk takes our team from championship contender to "Hmm, I hope we don't play San Antonio in the first round."


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You must sign Joe. If you have to trade him mid-season, fine. Letting him walk takes our team from championship contender to "Hmm, I hope we don't play San Antonio in the first round."



I doubt that crap about JJ being unhappy is true. It's just not Joe.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Iread that article this morning. I didn't post becuase there has been so much negative discussion around JJ the last few days. I hope Sarver realizes that the situation this year with the salaries wont be that bad, we have JJax, Dijon and Barbosa for cheap and Bell wont count against the cap we can get another vet or 2 with the rest of the MLE and all of the LLE and then fill the rest of the spots with rookies next year should be even tolerable $$$ wise with not having to cover Eisley's money. It is the following year of 07-08 where it gets really bad, but at hat point (as much as I hate to say it) Marion will be nearing the end of his contract and may be good trade bait.

I think the fans will havea big problem with Sarver if JJ walks, especially ythe season ticket holders. The whole reason for the Q trade was to free up the long term money to keep JJ here, otherwise they should have never done that trade.

Like the article indicates, I guess hindsight is always 20/20 and we should have signed JJ to the extension last year and gotten 6 years for around $50mil.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sarver is an idiot. Sign Joe!!!!!


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh argh we really need to sign JJ. He was all part of the suns style, if we were down by a few points he would knock down some 3's n we'd be back in the lead. I think sarver is mainly concerned with signing Amare. Lets just hope h makes the right decison


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You must sign Joe. If you have to trade him mid-season, fine. Letting him walk takes our team from championship contender to "Hmm, I hope we don't play San Antonio in the first round."


Yup. If they don't resign JJ, I think they could be fine, but they'd have to sign Finley to a MLE deal too be closer to where they were last year.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yup. If they don't resign JJ, I think they could be fine, but they'd have to sign Finley to a MLE deal too be closer to where they were last year.


No. No finley. We are not losing JJ.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Sarver is an idiot. Sign Joe!!!!!


I AGREE!!! he (sarver) is such a cheap ***. all that talk about "making joe our top priority" is a bunch of bull. because if he gave a damn about him or the team itself he would give his top players what ever they wanted to keep them there. it shouldn't take all this nonsense to get him back.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Good grief, this is pathetic. Can we at least back off from calling Sarver an idiot or a "cheap ***" until you see what he does? It could be that he was going to match the offer the whole time, but in case noone realized it...he can't do anything yet. He's gotta wait like the rest of us. We don't know what's going on behind closed doors, so jumping to conclusions is pointless. There was already a report a long time ago that JJ's camp was informed that the offer was going to be matched. Everything has been little unofficial snippets of information that people are for some reason just sucking up as fact and running with it. Give the guy a break until he at least gets the chance to show what is happening here.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

okay..i'll cut him a little slack but what joe does go to atlanta? then does he (sarver) get all the blame?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

If Joe Johnson goes to Atlanta, then we need to blame fate that the Suns were bought by an owner that is not Mark Cuban-ish. I expect Sarver to match the offer. If he doesn't I'll be mad for little awhile, then go back to rooting for the Suns rather than crying about it. Sarver's biggest mistake in hindsight was not extending JJ last year, but come on...Joe was a very different player back then. There was no indication that he'd bust out and be worth a max or close to max deal.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> okay..i'll cut him a little slack but what joe does go to atlanta? then does he (sarver) get all the blame?


I'm pretty sure he does. Like Shuhan said, we should have got an owner like Mark Cuban who is willing to shell out the big bucks!!


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dont get me wrong, i love Joe Johnson as a player and i think he is and will be sumthing special but **** HIM if he wants to play 4 the Hawks....If he wants to run out on all Suns fans and play for one of the worst franchises in the L, let him go...Hes a punk ***** if he does


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

its his choice dont trash him cuz he doesnt wanna play for phoenix


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dirk, i dont think u would like me comin on to the mavs boards and telling u how to feel about a player so dnt tell me how to feel if Joe Johnson makes the decision to play for the Hawks .....im not trashing Joe Johnson, like i said he is one of my favorite players and i like him and hope to death he stays with the Suns, but i believe it is very selfish if he runs out on us.......Is 60 million damn dollars not good enough????!!!!! Im not coming to any conclusions yet but if he leaves the Suns, please believe i will be booeying him when he comes to town.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's already been reported that JJ said he wants to play for us cuz he loves it here and knows we can win now. He wouldn't mind going to Atlanta though but he did say winning won't happen there for another 3-4 yrs. Either way, he knows he's getting paid a lot of $


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

he's not really "running out" on us he will do whatever he think is best for himself and his family. he is not going to settle, and i don't blame him.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah ur right Phxsunshine, 60 million dollars isnt enough to support a family, i should have known!!!!!! Like i already said, im not gonna start ragging on JJ quite yet, but if he does run out, u know how i feel


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i understand how you fell but like I said, why settle when got somebody offering you 20 mill. off top and the people that you working for acting like they don't give a damn why stay there?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Whatever happened to the ESPN little stuff on how we will match JJ's offer from Atlanta. I would think since it was ESPN we would do it.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

That is like Sprewell saying earlier this year that he couln't feed his family if he as making $7mil a year. Most of these guys are grossly overpaid.




phxsunshine said:


> the people that you working for acting like they don't give a damn why stay there?


They don't give a damn? We traded Q and dumped Voskuhl to clear room. That should speak volumes to JJ about the teams motivation to keep him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> They don't give a damn? We traded Q and dumped Voskuhl to clear room. That should speak volumes to JJ about the teams motivation to keep him.


Amen


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

they only traded voskuhl because they realuzed he wasn't playin' with them


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Id like him in New Orleans. I think he could be our answer at SF or he could move JR over...

But I dont think JR could really defend the SF...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> they only traded voskuhl because they realuzed he wasn't playin' with them


No they did it to save money. If he was making minimum, we'd have kept him to play the same limited role he played last year. We don't only keep guys we're gonna play. You need 14 players, and about 4 of them will barely see time on the court.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Id like him in New Orleans. I think he could be our answer at SF or he could move JR over...
> 
> But I dont think JR could really defend the SF...


Chris Paul, JR Smith, JJ

Nice lineup that would be.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Id like him in New Orleans. I think he could be our answer at SF or he could move JR over...
> 
> But I dont think JR could really defend the SF...



Yeah, I was shocked to see you guys didn't go after him. I didn't think Atlanta would though. 

That would be a nice lineup though for the future, Paul, JR, JJ, Bass(depending on if he can be a starter..he was a guy I wanted us to look for), and Magloire?


----------

